# Spritual Warfare series from Mark Driscoll



## raekwon

Mars Hill Church | Spiritual Warfare | Introduction to Spiritual Warfare

Mars Hill Church | Spiritual Warfare | The Devil

Mars Hill Church | Spiritual Warfare | Christus Victor

Mars Hill Church | Spiritual Warfare | Q&A

(edited to add pt 4: Q&A)


----------



## Kevin

Some good stuff in those?

I am behind & have not heard them yet. Should I make time this week?


----------



## JM

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin

I finished listening to these this past weekend. The discussion on the "ordinary demonic" was very good.

I am wondering what other people thought of his section on "trials"? It seemed a bit...odd to me.

Overall a very good series.


----------

